# .308 cal target bullets



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going to shoot in my first High Power match in a couple weeks (military bolt actions/sporter class). :sniper: The rifle I'll be useing (1903 springfield) is already set up for its favorite deer load (165gr Interbonds) so I'll use them this time but they are kind of expensive to punch paper with and I'm sure there are some target bullets that are cheaper and capable of even better accuracy. It seems to like bullets that have soft copper jackets like the interbonds and scirroccos. For some reason it didn't like nosler ballistic tips. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Hornady A-Max would be my suggestion. My rifle likes the 165 and the 168gr. I personally prefer a bullet with a high ballistic-co-efficient.

30 Cal. A-MAX 30502 
Diameter Weight Ballistics Coefficient Sectional Density 
.308" 168 gr. 0.475 0.253


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I haven't tried them yet but I'm going to. I have heard good things about them.

http://www.lapua.com/index.php?id=927


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll second Jiffy's post about the 155g Lapua. They are an awsome bullet and will out preform 175g SMk at 1000, because of BC and speed. 
Give them a try if you can get ahold of some. I'm still waiting on a batch of 500 to come my way. Still on back order. Good Luck. Where are you shooting the match at?

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenar has a bc of .508 which is much higher than any 168 gr. It outperforms everything I have shot which includes: 
165 Lost River Ballistics
125, 150, 165, 180 Nosler Ballistic Tip
150, 165 Hornady SST
150, 165 Hornady Interbond
150, 165 Hornady A-Max
150, 165 Swift Scirocco
180 Speer Grand Slam
165, 180 Barnes X Triple Shock
165 Sierra Game King
168, 175 Sierra Match King

Most of these were tried with AA2520, R15, H414, W760, and Varget. As soon as I have some empty brass I will be trying Ramshot Tac.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman,

Any reason why you are going with the Silver Scenars? Do they shoot better in your rifle? Just wondering why you like the coated over the standard.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never tried the non coated Scenars. When shooting SMK I get twice as many rounds without cleaning when I shoot moly coated. 
My rifle will shoot .3 inches with SMK and Sierra Game Kings. With Scenars it often groups under .2 inches. The greatest difference occurs beyond 600 yards. The SMK do ok to that point, but at 800 yards on a six inch swinging target the Scenars leave everything in the dust. At 600 on a calm day it is boring with Scenars. If it is windy the Scenars are the only thing I can consistently connect with.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Those Lapuas have awsome B.C. numbers. On the other hand the A-MAXs are probably easier to get on a regular basis. Hmmmmmm. I think I'll try them both and see what happens.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, it was a windy sunuva-b today but the shoot went pretty well anyway. I managed to take second place in my class (military bolt action/optical sight) with a 376-9X. I had a few bad fliers that put me out of the fist place running. All of which were plain and simple rookie mistakes. Three caused by the wind and two caused by the rifle at the next bench going off and startling me a little during my trigger squeeze. Live and learn.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice job! good for the first time out. Congrats, next time you'll do even better.
Deano


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Where were you shooting at?

Sounds like you had as much fun as we did.

Shot a Garand Match at Harris MN today. SA Inc rifle with M2 ball. 376-3X. First match since 2003.

Afterwards tonite, we pulled the surplus ammo down to see what it was doing as we loaded some 175 SMK with 44 gr of Reloder 15 for the 600 yds slow fire.

Found out the pulled weighed from 151 to 151.9 gr.

had a ball powder in the 1976 lot of korean ball that was 59.1 gr.
Had a stick powder in the 1975 lot that was 44 and 44.2 gr.

No wonder we were flying all over the place.

Was looking at using some 155 gr palma boolets for the next outing.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

farmerj said:


> Where were you shooting at?............


We shot at the Modesto Rifle Club here in california. My main goal was just to get a copy of the results so I could apply and get an '03 from the CMP, but after seeing how well those dang Schmit & Rubins shoot  I may have to get one of those too!


----------

